# Wer ist die kleine Blutelfe von der Kinderwoche?



## Blutschatten (6. März 2012)

Hallo,
eventuell habe ich es auch nur nicht mitbekommen, aber wer ist die kleine Blutelfenwaise Salandria? vom Horde-Kinderwoche und warum ticken die Wachen so aus wenn Sie in den Höhlen der Zeit auftaucht?

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wollte die früher mal in der Blutelfenhauptstadt zu nem Lehrer und da ka was werden und der ingame Komentar des NPC's war auch sonderbar....

Wenn jemand nen Link hat super Googel hat nix ausgespuckt.
Danke


----------



## Cavulon (6. März 2012)

Mein Link




1. Treffer bei Google 

Aber soweit ich weiß hat sie Loremäßig nichts zu tun, nur ihre prophezeite Zukunft, die aber ungewiss ist, außer das sie mal mächtig wird (Münze in Dalaran). Die Frage ist: Der Bronzedrachenschwarm tötet jemanden nicht, wenn er in der Zukunft wichtige Leute tötet etc, denn was geschehen muss, wird geschehen. Also muss sie eine Bedrohung für die Zeit selbst darstellen. Das sie die mächtigste Magierin werden will macht das evtl. Sinn.


----------



## Blutschatten (6. März 2012)

Danke für den Link.
Ich hab die Q-Reihe ja schon gemacht und wußte das. Ich dachte nur da gibt es Lore-mäßig ne ganze geschichte dazu. Naja vllt steht Sie dann in der nächsten Erweiterung iwo als Boss in nem Dungeon.


----------

